

Facebook Patented Making NSA Data Handoffs Easier - kwestro
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=8,438,181.PN.&OS=PN/8,438,181&RS=PN/8,438,181

======
diydsp
This really needs to be upvoted and shared. In fact, I find the slashdot
article to be particularly relevant:

"'While handing over data in response to a legitimate FISA request is a legal
requirement,' the Times noted, 'making it easier for the government to get the
information is not, which is why Twitter could decline to do so.'"

[http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/11/13/0358206/facebook-
pate...](http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/11/13/0358206/facebook-patented-
making-nsa-data-handoffs-easier)

